# Bow Bipod



## Nman77 (Nov 17, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## ursonvs (Sep 19, 2003)

I like it


----------



## Hoosieroutdoors (Jan 14, 2006)

Pretty sweet ! !


----------



## Martin_Shooter1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I like it myself. Good Job.


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

Works smooth in the ground blind and at 3D Shoots!


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

thats pretty cool


----------



## cotman (Dec 12, 2007)

Here is another great bow bi-pod called Bowstix


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

off, to the shop need to make me some of these!


----------



## Broken-Tengu (Aug 3, 2010)

That is awesome ! Been looking for something like his to make . Any way to pad the contact parts ?


----------



## AGPank (Sep 5, 2008)

I was using neoprene washers. I have also found some nylon inserts for the hole in the riser so the bolt doesnt rub the metal.

Sent from my PG06100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Broken-Tengu (Aug 3, 2010)

Good deal ! Gonna have to try this . Thanks for this post , buddy .


----------

